# Minimum toilet clearance



## Yankee (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting argument, and I want to see what the commentary or conversation might have been on this issue. the 15" clearance to center of toilet, is that a minimum standard set primarily concerning framed walls of a toilet enclosure, and not so much necessary for the clearance to a vanity/cabinet?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## steveray (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it is universal...for comfort.....


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 23, 2011)

I too think that it is a universal clearance thingy, however, I also think that it should be updated.

In the United States today, Americans are larger/ fatter! I'm not sure that 30 inches is enough

room for clearance. Also, if you're a larger sized plumber trying to make repairs in a small toilet

compartment / space, it's tough maneuvering & contorting of the body.

I vote to have a larger area for The Throne!  

.


----------



## Rio (Mar 23, 2011)

30" total side to side, and 24" in front last time I checked (which was a while back).


----------



## Forest (Mar 23, 2011)

In the 2009 IRC it address the clearance in chapter 27 with reference to "Wall, Partition or vanity"


----------



## Yankee (Mar 23, 2011)

Forest said:
			
		

> In the 2009 IRC it address the clearance in chapter 27 with reference to "Wall, Partition or vanity"


That pretty much nails it, thanks ~


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 23, 2011)

Globe,

I don't think the code should be changed because people eat too much. If it's a problem, they can pay for a remodel to accomodate thier fatness.

GPE


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 23, 2011)

GPE(S),

I was lobbing a jab at some of the larger plumbers.        No disrespect mind you...

.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 23, 2011)

I kinda figured that from the laughing smiley face.

GPE


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 23, 2011)

GPE(S),

Also, the Throne space / room is one of the last bastions of peace & sanity

for most menfolk. I still say, increase the area where The Throne is located.

Add some space for us men to be comfortable when initiating the launch

codes, making worldly decisions and looking at the latest Cabelas catalog.   :lol:

.


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with globe trekker.

A bathroom has become a place to relax. Large tubs and lots of room elsewhere has become the norm.

My house has a real nice spacious bath. When we had kids, they refused to use the smaller bathroom by their bedrooms. I think people will tend to use the most comfortable bath in the house.

---

I would not worry about clearance violations if there were more than one bathroom. People will find a suitable room.


----------



## Jobsaver (Mar 24, 2011)

Side and front clearances are for safety. Keeps one from busting a shin or funny bone when dropping to a seated position. Also helps to have a little side leg room for balance when one stands up with pants around the ankles.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 30, 2011)

I would not change the code based soely on perceptions of comfort.  Let minimums be minimums, and let the market decide what comfort level will sell homes.

In California we did not adopt that portion of the IRC, so our version of the CBC/UPC remains in effect:

"407.5 Setting. Fixtures shall be set level and in proper alignment with reference to adjacent walls. No water closet or bidet shall be set closer than fifteen (15) inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall or obstruction nor closer than thirty (30) inches (762 mm) center to center to any similar fixture. The clear space in front of any water closet or bidet shall be not less than twenty-four (24) inches (610 mm). No urinal shall be set closer than twelve (12) inches (305 mm) from its center to any side wall or partition nor closer than twenty-four (24) inches (610 mm) center to center.

I Exception: The installation of paper dispensers or accessibility grab bars shall not be considered obstructions."


----------



## masplumber (Apr 19, 2011)

How about on an residential occupancy or rental inspection where the vanity has been enlarged and encroaches on the clearance? Do you make them change the vanity?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 19, 2011)

masplumber,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!  

Yes, I would have the property owner make the necessary changes to

have the proper clearance around the water closet.

.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 19, 2011)

How about being able to clean around it.. need some space to reach in there and scrub the floor.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## peach (Apr 19, 2011)

that could have been my old house before we remodeled it... except it was the bathtub that made one sit sideways on the throne.  (Tear out the closet from the adjacent bedroom.. shove the tub to the other end and add a small tasteful vanity in front..)... then build a closet that encroaches into the bedroom.. but sit proudly and straightly.  Of course we had permits for everything.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 20, 2011)

mark,

You can soak your feet in the tub, brush your teeth and do your business at the same time, wow what a time saver! I'd hang the t-paper on the front of the vanity incase I dribble tooth paste on my chin!

pc1


----------



## north star (Apr 20, 2011)

** * * **

Pcinspector1,

You're too funny!    Talk about multi-tasking to a whole other level !

Be careful with holding the toothbrush in one hand and the toilet paper

in the other.......You could have a momentary "misdirection of tasking" ! :lol:

Ya know, ...wiping your mouth with toilet paper and, ...well, you get

the picture.

** * * **


----------

